
Amazon EC2 F1 Instances: Run Custom FPGAs in the AWS Cloud - taylorbuley
https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-types/f1/
======
sciurus
Discussion when they were announced:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13072432](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13072432)

------
vvanders
One thing that's really missing from that landing page is any sort of
meaningful FPGA specs(LUTs, DSP slices, block RAM, etc).

Still pretty cool to see FPGAs now showing up in cloud managed hardware.

~~~
someguy12
They mention that the F1 instance is using Xilinx's UltraScale+ FPGAs and that
they have approx. 6800 DSP slices.

You can see that they must be targeting the VU9P from the product selection
guide (pdf) here:

[http://www.xilinx.com/support/documentation/selection-
guides...](http://www.xilinx.com/support/documentation/selection-
guides/ultrascale-plus-fpga-product-selection-guide.pdf#VUSP)

From the guide:

    
    
      VU9P:
        6840 DSP slices,
        2.3M flip-flops,
        1.1M LUTs
        36Mb distributed RAM
        76Mb block RAM
        270Mb ultra RAM
    

Additional documentation is linked on the last page of the selector guide.

Note that these specs are per FPGA. An F1 instance comes with up to 8 of these
devices.

------
mathnode
If I knew anything about VHDL, I would create a cloud Amiga!

